# 4 week old KID needs HELP



## Bedste (Jun 10, 2013)

I went on vacation for a week and while I was gone "Bambi" 4 week old 15 pound Nubian doeling was reported to have a cherry RED boody.   This healed up with Desitine with ZINC.  They locked the baby up over night with mama to see if she pooped and she did NOT.  They also noticed stiff hind legs probably because of the constipation.  This doeling is on her mama milk and nurses and eats grass just fine.  Her hind legs bend but she is not pooping.  They gave her mixture of coconut oil and olive oil by mouth last night.  She also got a warm soapy enema.  Any other suggestions?    Her back legs bend at the knee but she is walking different than normal.


----------



## elevan (Jun 10, 2013)

Miralax (34 grams or 2 capfulls) mixed in water, given orally and repeat the enema too.

Miralax is a human med for constipation so you'll find it in the pharmacy.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 10, 2013)

corn syrup  and mineral oil given orally,


----------



## Bedste (Jun 10, 2013)

does it sound like a disease to anyone?  Bambi was stiff legged in the rear and I thought it was just from constipation but now she is stiff all over...  She hardly walks.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 10, 2013)

So her stiffness started in the rear legs and moved forward?  Does she drag her feet at all?


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jun 10, 2013)

Has she had her CDT? Could it be tetanus?


----------



## Bedste (Jun 10, 2013)

I gave her CD&T myself the same day she was disbudded.  I must have done it wrong maybe not hit the muscle or something.  She looks like it is tetanus.  There is not a cure from what I understand. If she is alive in the morning I am taking her to the GOAT VET an hour away.  I feel so sad.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jun 10, 2013)

I think you can give tetanus antitoxin and it might offer at least some hope if it isn't too late........Here is Tennessee Meat Goats article about it in case you didn't have it.

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/tetanus.html


----------



## babsbag (Jun 11, 2013)

Bedste said:
			
		

> I gave her CD&T myself the same day she was disbudded.  I must have done it wrong maybe not hit the muscle or something.  She looks like it is tetanus.  There is not a cure from what I understand. If she is alive in the morning I am taking her to the GOAT VET an hour away.  I feel so sad.


I give my CDT Shots sub q. Doesn't have to be done in a muscle. Don't beat yourself up; you didn't do anything wrong.

I had one last year that drug their hind leg.  I thought they had injured the leg and then it was the front too. I had to carry them and they would cry if another goat bumped them. Turned out that it was poly arthritis caused by mycoplasma. I treated with Tylan 200 3 cc 2x day for 10 days. She did not fully recover but i didn't start treatment until about 2 weeks after it started as I had no clue. She  is a carrier of myco and living with her dam in a pet home never to be bred or bothered by other goats. She is a special needs goat; a real lover though. 

Another one I treated early; the day I first noticed the limp and it recovered completely. A third one we had necropsied just to make sure what I was dealing with  

I hope it is not tetanus. Or mycoplasma. They both stink


----------



## elevan (Jun 11, 2013)

Can you give us an update?  Did you take her to the vet this morning?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 12, 2013)

If the dam was not vaccinate 30 days before kidding, and just the kid got a vaccination at disbudding time, the vaccine would not have had enough time to start working.  it takes 3 to 4 weeks for an animal to build up immunity from a vaccination.   
Even if you gave all the vaccinations,  sometimes they don't always work.  tetnus antitoxin works right away and give protection and or treatment for about 30 days. It is not a long term vaccine.


Edited: I was just reading through this and meant to say Tetnus and not C&D antitoxin in my last sentence. I changed it.  Sorry for the typo.


----------



## Bedste (Jun 12, 2013)

here is the Bambi update!  60 miles away our Goat Vet charges $50 a goat to disbud kids.  Local vet advertises for goats and cows and horses and charges $15.  Because of the financially tight times I decided to give him a try.  After the disbudding, Bambi had fever, so two days later I brought her back to the local vet.  She was given an anti inflammatory, something for pain, and predizone steroids.  (I had already given her CD&T.  Mom had also been given CD&T a month before kidding.)All of this seemed to take care of the situation.  Before I left for a week, she was bouncing around and acting normal.  The day I returned to find a stiff goat with a cherry red behind, my GOAT VET was closed.  (  I did not even consider taking her to the local vet.  ) While I was gone DF had given her enemas and drenches and she never pooped.  They thought the stiffness was due to constipation.  When I saw her I knew it was tetanus.  I feared it and figured I had administered the vaccine incorrectly or something.

Tuesday (yesterday) I took her to the GOAT vet.  She looked at her for one minute and knew it was Tetanus.  The shot I gave her takes 2 weeks to work.   During that time the local vet had given her predizone with lowers the immune system.  This is why she got it.  Not necessarily from their disbudding iron but tetanus is everywhere and she was not protected.  Now she is staying at the vet for a couple of days.  She is on muscle relaxers and anti tetanus meds and being bottle fed her mothers milk., she survived the night.  No promises from the Vet.

The local vet is my personal dog vet and has always been great, with the DOG.


POINT IS ....STICK WITH THE REAL GOAT VETS AND STOP TRYING TO SAVE $$..... DOG AND CAT VETS MEAN WELL BUT DO NOT HAVE A CLUE.


----------



## elevan (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm sorry you're going through this  

Please do keep us posted.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 12, 2013)

Hope she pulls through for you.  Thank you for sharing this.  A good vet is priceless.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 12, 2013)

Glad she made it through the night.  

Hope she grows up to be the brat that we all know goats can be 

I have a friend that always give the tetanus antitoxin when she disbudds, maybe not a bad idea after all. I may have to change my ways.


----------



## Bedste (Jun 12, 2013)

Talked to the GOAT VET today.  Bambi pooped last night and today!   Woo HOOOOOO!  Her red boody looks better and less swollen and she is jumping around and acting happy.  Her jaw is still not opening much but most of the other stiffness is gone.  She is drinking her mama milk from her bottle just fine and peeing too.  So keep on praying for Bambi please.  Thanks everyone


----------



## xa.logan (Jun 13, 2013)

Awesome!

... I'm not a vet and the 11th commandment is not to bad talk people in your field. But the local vet shouldn't have given pred. It actually makes me mad that she did... but I will not rant.

RANT RANT RANT


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jun 13, 2013)

I give tetanus anti-tox  to lambs when I handle them for banding or anything that would make a wound on the outside. A 1/4 cc of tetanus anti-tox. I would assume the same for goat kids when you are disbudding them.  Open wounds are ripe for tetanus.

Hope she gets better quickly


----------



## Bedste (Jun 13, 2013)

after three days in the "hospital" Bambi is home in the laundry room still being medicated with lots of shot they sent home.  She is happy and running around but still a little stiff, but nothing like a stuffed animal like she was.  I thank GOD that we did not loose her.  Thanks for the prayers


----------



## Bedste (Jun 13, 2013)

3 year old Jeremiah thinks Bambi is his baby..  He is so glad she is back.  She has to be in a climate controlled environment for the next week... with limited activity.  She is fast becoming 
"crate trained"  I had no idea you could potty train a goat.      She is doing so much better but still has a difficult time opening her mouth to nurse on her mother or bottle.  My plan is to let her hang out with mama for a little while in the morning before it gets hot.


----------



## Bedste (Jun 14, 2013)

Incase anyone wants to know... Bambi is less and less stiff every day.  She is still on penicillin and muscle relaxers and two other shots but she is a survivor of tetanus... So blessed .   Today during her time with her mom, she perked up and actually nursed a bit.  Afterwards mom jumped and ran around back and forth near Bambi like she was encouraging her to do the same.  It was so so cute.  They are both so happy.


----------



## CordleFarm (Jun 14, 2013)

So glad your Bambi pulled through.


----------



## Bedste (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 15, 2013)

For what it's worth, we give all kids their 1st CDT the day we disbud, then boost in 3 wks.

Giving the antitoxin at any time 'cancels out' their toxoid shot protection (adults, kids, etc.) so keep that in mind if you do ever administer the antitoxin.  
You will have to repeat both toxoid shots in 10 days and 30 days when the 'short term' immunity from the antitoxin starts to wear off.

Point being, when she's well / off meds - she will need CDT shot again and boosted in 3 wks.


----------



## Bedste (Jun 15, 2013)

thanks


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 15, 2013)




----------

